
  Another key early Facebook employee, Jeff Hammerbacher, is leaving the company - prakash
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/10/rumor-jeff-hammerbacher-a-key-early-facebook-employee-is-leaving/
======
ian
Jeff is really brilliant. Whatever he does next will be worth watching.

